# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  ملابس داخليه ماركة لاسنزا << بالجملة >>

## نبعة الريحان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خوااتي مابطول عليكم

يايبة لكم ملابس داخليه ( بكيني ) ماركة لاسنزا

بالليبل ماله

والكمية جدا محدودة يعني صدق من سبق لبق

والموديلات مش موجوده عندنا بالخليج على ماعتقد لان ماشي منه بالبحرين

طبعا بالجمله الدرزن ب 120 واللي تحب تطلب بسرعه

لان باقي كلش قليل

الشحن 50 درهم

والصور طبعا ع الخاص*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## عروس المستقبل

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## قلوب دبي

غناتي ممكن الصور

----------


## نبعة الريحان

ارسلت لكم الصور ع الخاص حبيباتي

----------


## ماعندي اسم

> ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## أم كتكوت

ابا الصور

----------


## راعية العزب

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## زعيمة

ممكن الصور

----------


## *مواطنه صالحه*

أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

اختيه ممكن الصور لو سمحتي ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج لخير ان شا لله دنيا واخره 

@ ختكم في الله @

----------


## في قلب زوجي

ممكن الصور مع الاسعار

----------


## ][ro7 al7b][

بالتوفيق..ان شاء الله...

----------


## طفل المهد

بغيت الصور

----------


## ( أم مـــوازي )

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## اصايل

حبيبتي انا عندي ادمان ملابس داخليه

بلييز دزيلي الصور معى الاسعار والمقاسات المتوفره

وتسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## تاجرة على كيفك

ممكن الصور

----------


## فلونة

> ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## May22

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## طموحة

ممكن الصور

----------


## البنفسج

موفقة عيوني

----------


## أم سارة

ممكن غناتي الصور

----------


## اموووووواج

الصور لو تسمحين الغاليه ماعليج امر

----------


## mzon

ممكن اجوف الصور

----------


## نبعة الريحان

اسفه ع التاخير لاني كنت بالجامعه

كل اللي طلبوا الصور ارسلت لكم ع الخاص

----------


## عجيد اليوازي

ممكن الصور اختيه

----------


## غيرالناس

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## نبعة الريحان

شوفو الخاص  :Smile:

----------


## um_shahd

اختيه ممكن الصور لو سمحتي ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج لخير ان شا لله دنيا واخره

----------


## دمعةoo7

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## نبعة الريحان

الصور طرشتها لكم عزيزاتي

----------


## salam

ممكن الصور حبيبتي

----------


## نبعة الريحان

ع الخاص حبيبتي

----------


## طلوع الفجر

ممكن الصور

----------


## الدفينه

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## نبعة الريحان

شوفو الخاص حبيباتي

----------


## ماماتي

ممكن الصور لو ما عليج امر فديتج

----------


## نبعة الريحان

ع الخاص

----------


## _نوف_

أختي ممكن الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## to0omy

الصور اختي

----------


## شوق الاماراات

ممكن الصور

----------


## !~¤§¦الرهيبة¦§¤

الغالية ممكن الصور
وبالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## عنود الصيد

ممكن الصور

----------


## لب لفواد

ممكن الصور الغالية.........

----------


## نبعة الريحان

شوفوا الخاص حبيباتي

----------


## ام حمود00

ممكن صور

----------


## سيدتي الجميلة.

مرحبا الغالية
ممكن الصور ما عليج أمارة

----------


## أم محمد 77

ممكن الغالية الصور ع الخاص

----------


## نظرات حانيه

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## سوسو6

الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## um sultan

ممكن الصور

----------


## فيعة الذوق

ممكن الصور حبوبة

----------


## نبعة الريحان

شوفو الخاص خواتي  :Smile:

----------


## الحسـ"كله"ــن

الغاليه بغييت الصوور ..

 :Smile:

----------


## نبعة الريحان

شوفي الخاص غناتي

----------


## fajar

ممكن الصور

----------


## The Swan

الصور الغاليه ماعليج امر

----------


## نجود الامارات

ممكن الصور؟؟؟

----------


## خواطر©

إذا مقاس ميديم الى لارج

طرشيلي الصور..

إذا سمول لاتعبين نفسج.. خخخخخ

----------


## نبعة الريحان

بنات مابقى الا درزن واحد ومخلوط مقاس سمول وميديم

----------


## سلامه المزروعي

ممكن صور

----------


## الحزن 99

أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## أم مريوومه

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## أم زايد

مرحبا اختي

ممكن الصور

----------


## uae_myth

ممكن الصور عالخاص اختي ...
ومشكوره ...

----------


## غلا بوخالد

ممكن الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## دلع بوظبي

ممكن الصــــــــــــــــــــــور

----------


## Dior_GirL

ممكن الصور على الخاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## استغفرالله1000

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## rooo7alemarat

الغالية ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## نبعة الريحان

شوفوا الخاص خواتي

----------


## mememoon

ممكن الصور

----------


## ms.goldy

ممكن الصور اختيه

----------


## نبعة الريحان

شوفو الخاص الغاليات

----------


## أم سلامه2006

ممكن الصور وهل هن اصليات ؟؟

----------


## Ba6ranah

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## awtar

ممكن الصور

----------


## نبعة الريحان

هيه الغلا اصليات

----------


## missuae3003

ممكن الصور والاسعار

----------


## مووووووج البحر

أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## نبعة الريحان

شوفي الخاص اختي

----------


## sara1

> أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## مرفوعة الراس

الصور الغالية لو سمحتي

----------


## دانتيل-

موفقه يارب

----------


## اموله النموله

اختي ممكن الصور

----------


## Al7esn Kellah 2

ممكن الصور

----------


## توته79

ممكن الصور

----------


## نبعة الريحان

ع الخاص ع الخاص ع الخاص

----------


## المتطورة

ممكن الصور

----------


## الوظيحي

ممكن الصور

----------


## سود المدامع

ممكن ع الخاااص

----------


## بنوته راك

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## rona

والله يوفقج وييسر لج لخير ان شا لله دنيا واخره

----------


## نبعة الريحان

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## لمياء44

> أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## دعاني الشوق

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## golden rose

الغالية ممكن الصور

----------


## الفردوس

ممكن الصور

----------


## الاميرة11

ممكن الصور يالغلا والله يوفقج فديتج

----------


## الأثير

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## قلوب دبي

الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## الرشيقه

اختي الي اعرفه ان لازنزا ملها الا وكيل واحد في الخليج هيه ليوا ومالهم مورد غيرها

----------


## ريانة

الغالية ممكن الصور

----------


## lady-rak

اختى ممكن الصور

----------


## نبعة الريحان

> اختي الي اعرفه ان لازنزا ملها الا وكيل واحد في الخليج هيه ليوا ومالهم مورد غيرها



اختي انا ماعندي فكرة عن الوكيل ولا لي خص فيه لاني مااتعامل معاه

لاسنزا عندهم مصنعين واحد باندونيسيا وواحد بالهند

انا اشتري من المصنع اللي بالهند يطلع لي ارخص من المحلات

----------


## قانا

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## أغلى الناس

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## أم زايد

اختي ممكن الصور

----------


## عشتار2007

ممكن الصور الغاليه

----------


## (00نواره00)

ممكن الصور

----------


## ميثة

السلام عليج فديتج

لو سمحتي ختيه ممكن الصور ؟؟؟ ومع المقاسات

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

أبغي أشوووووووووووف الصور إن شاء الله ما تخلص الكمية اللي عندكم

----------


## روح مفندة

إذا الكميةما خلصت طرشيلي الصور بليز

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

ممكن الصور

----------


## $صاحبة السمو$

غناتي ممكن الصووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## وردة الواحة

أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## اناستازيا

ممكن الصور الغاليه

----------


## رجاااااااوي

ممكن الصور ع الخاص...؟

----------


## أم عايشة

ممكن الصور إختي....

----------


## نبعة الريحان

شوفو الخاص خواتي

----------


## فلفله

أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص
وشو المقاسات

----------


## سر حبي

ممكن الغاليه الصور على الخاص

----------


## انوثة امرأة

ممكن الصور الغالية عالخاص

----------


## أسيرة الصمت

ممكن الصور

----------


## miacle girl

موفقه .. ممكن الصور ع الخاص مع الاسعار

----------


## روح مفندة

أختي ممكن أشوف الصور بليز

----------


## ساهيه العيون

ممكن الصور ^.^

----------


## خوي الروح

أختي ممكن الصور

----------


## ساره الحبوبه

اختي طرشيلي الصور

----------


## ELMooz

أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## البزيا

أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## كلباوية دلوعة

الغاليه ممكن اطرشيلي الصور

----------


## زعيمة

ممكن الصور عالخاص الغاليه

----------


## نبعة الريحان

شوفو الخاص حبيباتي

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

i dont reseve any pictuer:1 (36):

----------


## fetoon

اختي ما وصلني شي ؟؟

----------


## spacewoman

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## ميشو 2

ممكن الصور

----------


## om_ahmed

ممكن الصور

----------


## سنفوره82

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييق الغاليه

----------


## ام رزنه

السلام عليكم حبيبتي ..
ممكن اطرشيليه الصور عالخاااص بليز..

مشكووره الغاليه.

----------


## بسيمة

السلام عليكم 
اختي يمكن اطرشيليةالصور

----------


## عنووووده ad

ممكن الصور والاسعار ؟؟؟

----------


## الــغلا

ممكن الصوور الغاليه

----------


## izdi

الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## خديجة11

الله ايوفقج اختي نبعة الريحان

----------


## أحـــ العين ـــب

موفقه إن شاء الله

----------


## فزولــها

أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## ومضه

ممكن الصور اختي

----------


## غلا_روحي

ممكن اطرشين الصور..

----------


## الريشه

ملابس داخليه ماركة لاسنزا << بالجملة >> 
اختيه ممكن الصور

----------


## صمت_العيون

مشكووورة الغالية وممكن الصور ولاهنتي

----------


## Just 4 u

أختيه ممكن الصور

----------


## أم شمسان

ممكن الصور مرفقه بالاسعار

----------


## العيون العسليه

كم الاسعار وصور ع الخاص بليز

----------


## بنوتة85

اختي ممكن الصور

----------


## أم هزااع

الصوررررر بلييييييز

----------


## miacle girl

ممكن الصور

----------


## م.ريمانه

ممكن الصور اختي لو سمحتي..

----------


## حمده القبيسي

ممكن الصور؟

----------


## bentalbdo0

ممكن الصور

----------


## عالية المعالي

الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## shooog

اختي ممكن الصور؟؟وعندج كل القياسات؟؟ومشكورة

----------


## @ Hope @

ممكن الصور + التفاصيل عالخاص...

ومشكورة..

----------


## الماسة

> ممكن الصور اختي

----------


## أم حوور

ممكن الصور؟؟

----------


## قمر الكتبي

ممكن الصور بسرعه اذا ماعليج امر

----------


## malsuwaidi

ممكن الصور

----------


## دلوعه2008

الغالية ممكن الصور

----------


## سمر القمر

السلام عليكم .. ممكن اختي الصور ع الخاص ..
ومشكوووووووووووورة

----------


## ام عبد الرحمان6

ممكن الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## &المزيونه&

بالتوفيق0000000000000بس بعد بغيت الصور اختي000000000

----------


## شئ للذكرياات

ابا الصور

----------


## hudo

ممكن الصور

----------


## غاوية بوظبي

ممكن اطرشين لي الصور ع الخاص

----------


## شيخة الغيد

> أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## W.I.T.C.H

ممكن الصوور ع الخاص ختية

----------


## فراشة العمر

ممكن الصور

----------


## mimosa

ممكن الصور الغاليه

----------


## بدويه فول ابشن

ممكن الصور مع الاسعاررر 
مع الشكر

----------


## بنوته مووت

ممكن الصور لو سمحتي


و موفقه ان شاءالله

----------


## uaeeyes99

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## al3ashgah

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## الريم_الحلوه

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## عود الموز

ممكن الصور ضروري؟؟؟

----------


## قشطه

ممكن الصور اختي مع الاسعار

----------


## ام العنود

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## حنين قلبي

ممكن الصور اختي

----------


## عقروووبةuae

ممكن الصور حبوووبة

----------


## vipuae

بغيت الصور

----------


## emirates

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## الخدمونية

هلا اختي... ممكن الصور لو مازالت البضاعة متوفرة عندج؟؟؟

بانتظارج

----------


## الامارات999

> غناتي ممكن الصور

----------


## أنستازيا

أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## نبعة الريحان

حبيباتي اسفه ع التاخير طرشت للكل ع الخاص الي ماوصلها تخبرني

----------


## أم رواني

الغاليه ممكن الصور

----------


## Dior_GirL

ممكن الصور على الخاص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام الغيث

ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## (00نواره00)

هلا الغاليه ممكن الصور

----------


## *أم خليفه*

ممكن الصور الغلا

----------


## عيون بدويه

ممكن الصور اختي

----------


## موزوه

اختي ممكن الصور

----------


## لمياءالعين

ممكن الصور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

ممكن الصور يالغالية
وشو خلصن ولا بعدهن باقيات

----------


## موت المشاعر

ممكن الصوورة

----------


## نبض قلبي

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## مرمر

ممكن الصور

----------


## سنقباسي

ممكن الصور

----------


## مسكونه111

ممكن الصور اختي ولو سمحتي بتخبرج اقدر اطلب الدرزن بكذا قياس وووموديل ولالازم نفس القياس والموديل شاكره لج وربي يوفقج

----------


## Amal_1924

ممكن الصور لوتسمحين

----------


## ونـــة ألم

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## العاصفه

الصور عالخاص لوسمحتي

----------


## في قلب الغالي

حبوبه ممكن الصور

----------


## bro0onzeyh

ممكن الصور ضروري

----------


## fujwomen

هلا


ممكن الصور

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ممكن الصور الغالية

----------


## بنت الشامسى

ممكن الصور والتفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## سحابة الخير

السلام عليكم الغالية 

اختيه ممكن الصور لو سمحتي ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج لخير ان شا لله دنيا واخره 

@ ختكم في الله @

----------


## أمـ راشــد

الصــــــــور لة سمحتــــــــــي اختــــــــي
^_^

----------


## أم رؤية

ممكن الصور اختي

----------


## ام البنات

اختي بس حبيت اشوف الصور

----------


## الرحاله

بالتوفيج

----------


## fujwomen

ممكن الصور

----------


## هواجس الزيودي

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## missing

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## راجية_عفو_ربها

> ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## هويدا احمد

ممكن الصور

----------


## الرزان

اختي انا عضوه جديده ولآن توني دريت في الملابس الداخلية ماركت لسنزا اذا بعد معاج ارسلي الصور بارك الله فيج.

----------


## الماسة88

اختي ممكن الصور..

----------


## ام هشومي

موفقه باذن الله

----------


## السنيوره..

الصور لو سمحتي الغاليه

----------


## 3yo0on_Al_Maha

ممكن الصور غناتي..

----------


## رافعة الراس

> ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## ريمي

ممكن الصور

----------


## Jawaheruae

ممكن صور

----------


## أم عزوزي$

للا سمحتي أختيه ممكن الصور ما عليج أمر  :44 (31):

----------


## أم عزوزي$

السموحه خربط فالكتابه  :12 (31):  
ممكن الصور  :44 (19):

----------


## meemi

مكن الصور

----------


## بنت عاقلة

أنا بعد بغيت الصور

----------


## هواجس الزيودي

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## بنوتة80

بغيت الصور اذا بعده موجود

----------


## xmozax

ممكن صور

----------


## ميـثانه

ممكن الصور اختي (=

----------


## ليلي دموع

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## فديت زوجي

ممكن الصور

----------


## reemal3in

لوسمحتي ممكن الصور

----------


## red door

لو سمحتى ممكن الصور الله يوفقج

----------


## حلمي كبير

ممكن الصور والمقاسات والالوان المتوفره

وجميع التفاصيل 

ويعطيج العافية

----------


## مسطله

ممكن اشوف الصور

----------


## Datasan

الصور اختي لو سمحتي 

و انا من فلسطين أقدر أشارك ؟؟

----------


## *(strawberry)*

مكن الصور اختي

----------


## ₪≈ نيوفه ≈₪

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## جزعة وريقة

اختي لو سمحكت الصور

----------


## أمـ راشــد

حبوبــهـ ممــكنـ التفاصيـــلـ

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

اختي ممكن الصوووور حبووووبه.......

والسموحه ^^

----------


## noonah

لوو سمحتي ممكن الصور

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

الغالية ممكن الصور؟؟؟؟

----------


## احلاهن واتحداهن

هلاااااااا الغلاااااااااااا

ممكن الصووووووووووور !!!

----------


## glass girl

> السلام عليكم الغالية 
> 
> اختيه ممكن الصور لو سمحتي ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج لخير ان شا لله دنيا واخره 
> 
> @ ختكم في الله @

----------


## بدور 2000

ممكن الصور إختي

----------


## عباة مشقوقة

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## نبع الصافي

ممكن اشوف الصور؟

----------


## العذوب

طرشي الصور الغالية وربي يوفقج

----------


## أم اليازيه

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## Lamees

ممكن ا لصور عزيزتي

----------


## لأجل عينه

ممكن الصور
وبغيت اعرف بس بكيني ماعندج ستيانات؟

----------


## alzeyoudi

ممكن الصور الغالية

----------


## قـمر الـعين

أبا اجووووووووووف الصوور

----------


## ام بدور1

ممكن الصور

----------


## ryaaaaami

ممكن الصور عزيزتي

----------


## rtag444

ممكن الصور يالغالية

----------


## "ريما"

أختي ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## reemal3in

ممكن الصور

----------


## هواجس الزيودي

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## rose_rr

ممكن الصور حبيبتي

----------


## أم زايد

ممكن الصور

----------


## الغموض ساسي

*ممكن الصور اختي؟؟*

----------


## TARATATA

لو سمحتي اختي الصور مع السعر بارك الله فيج

----------


## lolo touch

اختي ممكن الصور على الخاص 
مشكوورة

----------


## عنودي

ممكن الصور الغالية

----------


## ELMeeR

*ممكن الصور عالخااص حبووبـــــهـ*

----------


## تينة ابوها

ممكن الصور لوسمحتي

----------


## عطر الامارات

ابا الصور حبيبتي و 120 بالبحربني يعني كم بالاماراتي

----------


## Meerah

الغاليه ممكن الصور والاسعار

----------


## خشومه

مكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## نهر المحبه

ممكن الصور

----------


## ام رهوفه

ممكن الصور ع الخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## أم عزوزي$

ممكن الصوره الغاليه

----------


## خاطري

ممكن ع الخاص

----------


## reemal3in

ممكن الصور

----------


## أم البراء

موفقة يالغالية
ممكن الصور
جزاك الله خير

----------


## دلوعه_باباتي

اختي ممكن الصور

وبالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## Jawaheruae

ممكن الصور لو تسمحين

----------


## AnOoOnA

موووووووووووووووفقه

----------


## حصووووه

لو بعدها البضاعه موجووده ممكن الصور عالخاص حبيبتي

----------


## baby.baby

ممكن الغاليه اطرشيلي الصور وكم من الوقت لين ما يوصلن

----------


## أحلى_اماراتية

ممكن الصور حبيبتي

----------


## العيون الفاتنه

الحلوة ممكن الصور

----------


## ام الحلو

ممكن الصور فديتج  :12 (35):

----------


## ام مزنه

> غناتي ممكن الصور

----------


## مها_ريم

بتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## القمزية

ممكن الصور

----------


## sedigheh

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## moon80

أختي ممكن الصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بيبي الطموحه

ممكن الصور

----------


## دلوعة قلبه

ممكن الصور لو سمحتي ..

----------


## أم زايد

ممكن الصور اختي

----------


## **ريم**

الغالية

ممكن الصور

----------


## durooob

ممكن الصور عالخاص يالغاليه ؟؟؟

----------


## نبر ون

موفقه

----------


## جتالة الروح

ممكن الصور

----------


## هند قطر

ابغى اشوف الصور ماعليج امر

----------


## عمر_المحبة

ممكن الصور؟

----------


## الهاجرية

الصور عزيزتي

----------


## راعية الورد

انا بعد ابا اشوف الصور وانشالله يكونن من نصيبي

----------


## mariam2004

ممكـــــــــــــــــن الصــــــــــــــــــــور مع الاســـــــــــــعـــــــــــــــــــــــار والقــــــــــــيــــــــــــاســــــات

----------


## حلوة المعاني

ممكــن أشوف الصــور ..

ياريت اطرشيهــن على الخاص ,,,

----------


## Bent AlGharib

الصور ^_^

----------


## الغيثية

غناتي ممكن الصور

----------


## sad girl

ممكن الصور فديتج

----------


## ام عيوش

ممكن الصور

----------


## Remani

ممكن حبوبة اطرشيلي الصور ومشكورة

----------


## القمزية

اتريا الصور تراني ؟؟ ^^

----------


## ميثة

حبيبتي ممكن الصور؟؟ وهل قصدج انتي ال 12 قطعة ب 120 والا القطعه الوحده ب 120؟

اتريا لصور بفارغ الصبر

----------


## غاوية عشق

اختي ممكن الصور

----------


## الكنـاري

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## dalo0o0o03at liwa

إذا الكميةما خلصت طرشيلي الصور بليز

----------


## بنااناا

ممكن الخاص الغاليه

----------


## أم سـعيـد

تسلمين يالغلا 
الدرزن ب 120 ؟؟
ممكن اشوف الصور

----------


## بنااناا

ماياني شي ع الخاص 
في الانتظاااااااااار

----------


## meemi

ممكن الصور

----------


## so_raw3a

و انا بعد ابا لو سمحتي ..

----------


## ريــــم

ممكن الصور

----------


## shahena

lممكن التفاصيل على الخاص

----------


## uae roro

ممكن الصور حبوبه مع التفاصيل

----------


## سمو الاميرة

ممكن الصور اختي؟

----------


## **ريم**

ممكن الصور أختي

----------


## الثالثة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لوسمحتي اختي ممكن اشوف الصور ,, جزاك الله خير

----------


## الريم_الحلوه

ممكن الصور؟

----------


## رنوسي

ممكن صور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فنر66

الله يوفقج

----------


## sadness

ممكن الصور يا الغالية

----------


## فنر66

بالتوفيق

----------


## قطريه جدا

ممكن الصور

----------


## مزيونة 222

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## مروه الزعابي

ممكن الصور ؟؟

----------


## !RT!

ممكن الصور

----------


## روح2008

ممكن الصور

----------


## ريحة المسك

ممكن الصور يالغالية

----------


## غلاا القلب

*ممكن الصوره*

----------


## أم ريم الفلا

مرحبا اختي ممكن الصور مع المقاسات المتوفرة والسعر وربي يوفقج

----------


## أم زايد

ممكن الصور

----------


## دانة الامارات

> ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## violleta

ممكن اطرشيلي الصور على الخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## نوف الكعبي

لو ماعليج امااره يالغاليه ..طرشيلي على الخاص الصور مع الاسعار

----------


## 3yo0on_Al_Maha

غناتي ممكن الصور؟

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

بالتوفيق الغالية والله ييسر لج الخير ان شا الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

----------


## lipstick

ممكن الصور يالغاليه

----------


## eng_h

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## الكنـاري

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## أم حنان

طرشيلي الصور الغالية

----------


## أم مزنه

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## سنابسية

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟ 
اذ اما عليك امر

----------


## الريشه

غناتي ممكن الصور

----------


## حنين أحمد

ممكن الصور حبيبتي ؟؟؟

----------


## جوليت

م ممكن الصور

----------


## /حنونة/

سلاااااااااام عليكم 
أبا أشوف الصور اذا بقى شي من الكمية

----------


## maithany_S

ممكن الصووووووووور؟

----------


## مجهولة المصير

الغلا ممكن الصور؟؟

----------


## nora123

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## umroda

ممكن تطرشيلي الصور على الخاص

----------


## مزيونة 222

ممكن تطرشيلي الصور على الخاص

----------


## umm_shwee5

ممكن الصور اختي

----------


## Fallen Angel

ممكن الصور

----------


## ام بــدروي

ممكن الصور.. ومشكوره

----------


## نورحور

> ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## عطور فرنسيه

ماعندج مندوبه فالامارات؟؟؟

----------


## la bella

الغالية ممكن الصور

----------


## لون حياتك

أختي ممكن الصور...

وحابه أسألج عندج بيجامات لاسنزا...

----------


## ام سالم 87

ممكن الصور اختي ..

واذا عندج بعد بيجامات

----------


## احبه موت

ممكن الصور ؟

----------


## الرحاله

ممكن الصور مع السعر

----------


## دلوعه_باباتي

غناتي ممكن الصور

----------


## ستايلي غير

الله يوفقج اختيه

----------


## نسمة شوق

مرحبا
حابة اخذ من عندج ياليت طرشيلي الصور على الخاص

----------


## bnt.dxb

ممكن الصور

----------


## ام ياسمين

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## rose_rr

ممكن الصووووووووووووور؟ضروري

----------


## فنر66

بالتوفيق

----------


## Sofi

ممكن ع الخاص

----------


## Bint_uae

ممكن الصور

----------


## ونة خفوق

ممكن الصور

----------


## رمـــشuae

ممكن الصور اختي

----------


## aljoory

lممكن الصور أختي ؟

----------


## glass girl

ممكن الصور الغلا لان صندوق الرسايل ممتلىء

----------


## walhana

ممكن الصور والاسعار بليييز  :Smile:

----------


## وسط العين

ممكن صور

----------


## نيفياا

ممكن الصور اختي

----------


## السنيوره..

ممكن الصور عزيزتي

----------


## ZEEZ

لو سمحتي اختي ابي الصور ممكن اطرشينه ع الخاص.. و السموحه تراني يديده

----------


## ¦»العنود«¦

ااختي ممكن الصور ؟؟؟

----------


## * أم طيف *

موفقه يالغاليه ...
بس ممكن الصور !!

----------


## أم فـهد

ممكن الصور

----------


## كالميروو

الغالية ممكن الصور

----------


## عمر_المحبة

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## cut girl

اختي ممكن الصور؟

----------


## BaToOoL

ممكن الصور

----------


## ام دانه777

ممكن صور

----------


## حور1

اختيه لو سمحتي ممكن الصور

----------


## دنياكـ

مكن الصوور

----------


## ام نواف2

الغالية ممكن الصور عالخاص

----------


## الـغـلا

ممكن الصور غناتي 
~*¤ô§ô¤*~ بالتــــــــــــــــــــــوفــــيــق ~*¤ô§ô¤*~

----------


## أغلى ناسي

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## cut girl

اختي ممكن الصور

----------


## الحزينة2007

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## المجروحه11

لبصور لوسمحتي ختيه

----------


## No00oNey

أختي ممكن الصور ع الخاص

----------


## ام مريم 1

ممكن الصور الغالية؟

----------


## مزنه الكعبي

اختيه ممكن الصور لو سمحتي ,, والله يوفقج وييسر لج لخير ان شا لله دنيا واخره

----------


## حرم بوحسن

الغالية ممكن الصور

----------


## شهلاء

ممكن الصور

----------


## Om 7aMda

ممكن اشوف الصور لو سمحتي ....

----------


## ام مطور

ممكن الصور اختي

----------


## الحنان1234

غناتي ممكن الصور

----------


## احب_ريلي

ممكن الصور

----------


## cutyah.87

مممممكن الصور

----------


## القصيدة

غناتي ممكن الصور

----------


## ريــــم

صور صور صور صور صور صور صور صور صور صور صور

----------


## أم عبيد

ممكن الصور بلييييييييييييييييز ^^

----------


## ام الدلوع

موفقين

----------


## بسيمة

السلام عليكم اختية يمكن الصور

----------


## ميمي_دبي

بغيت الصور حبيبتي ..

----------


## عباه بدوية

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## الحي الريفي

ابا الصور

----------


## sweety_bnt

ممكن الصور

----------


## shamsa1

الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## ملكة

بغيت الصور حبيبتي

----------


## ومــVIPــن

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## reem-23

ممكن الصور اختي ظروري

----------


## ايمانووو

موفقة

----------


## rose_rr

ممكن الصووووووووووور

----------


## mashail

موفقه

----------


## ام الحلوين4

مرحبا الغالية ممكن أشوف الصور لأن عندي محل واريدله بضاعه حلوة

----------


## Reem_Alfla

نبغي نشوف الصور

----------


## ais

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## no0o0or12

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## المجروحه11

الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## cute rouma

بالتوفيق اختى ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت الماث

ممكن الصور

----------


## لولو111

ابا الصور اختى

----------


## المحبة لله

موفقة

----------


## missing

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## سنا الضي

اذا للحين العرض مستمر ممكن الغالية ترسليلي الصور

----------


## o0ops

لوسمحتي ممكن الصور على الخاص
ألف شكر لج

----------


## مياسه6662

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## silen-ce

ممكن الصور؟؟؟

----------


## عمر_المحبة

الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## الوله1

ممكن الصور

----------


## looo_ol

> ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## عذيج الريم

ممكن الصور؟!!

----------


## um hamada

الغالية ممكن الصور

----------


## vip~s

ابغي اشوف ممكن الصور

----------


## naive

االصووووووووووووور بليز

----------


## miss_farra

الصوور بليييز

----------


## سيدة_المسا

ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## ام نواف2

ممكم الصور

----------


## أم فجووورة

الصوووووور ممكن

----------


## غرشه مخترشة

ممكن الصور

----------


## شوق و ذوق

ممكن الصور حبيبتي

----------


## حبة البركة

* لو تكرمتي الصور وربي يعطيج العافيه*

----------


## بنت 22

ممكن حبوبه الصور

----------


## ام ميرة الامورة

ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## ام ميثاء2

ممكن الصور

----------


## أيام وليال

مكن الصور

----------


## الضبي

ممكن الصور أختي

----------


## alreem44

ممكن الصور؟

----------


## ام لسان

غناتي ممكن الصور

----------


## (00نواره00)

> ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## bent_al3in

ممكن الصور

----------


## ام الورود

ممكن الصور اذا سمحتي؟؟؟

----------


## I don’t no

ممكن الصور

----------


## Mi$s [email protected]

^_^

ممكن الصور ؟؟

----------


## الحي الريفي

الصور لو سمحت؟

----------


## جروح ^_^

ممكن الصور

----------


## 3ashgt_zayed

ممكن الصور
بالتوفيق الغاليه..

والله يرزقج من حلاله الطيب..

----------


## **عيون**

اختي الصور لو سمحتي ومشكوره

----------


## fajar

ممكن الصور

----------


## um_m7amd

ممكن الصور أختي؟؟

----------


## nasaim

ممكن الصور الغالية

----------


## سحـابة صيف

ممكن الصور أختي

----------


## كاراميل

مكن الصور اختي؟

----------


## ملاك12

الرجاء من المشرفات اغلاق الموضوع,,,,,لانه العضوه حطت الموضوع والظاهر نسته او انها ما تدخل المنتدى

----------


## دلع2006

ابغي اشوف الصور بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## pinki

ممكن الصور

----------


## ::المها::

ممكن الصور

----------


## المها74

السلام عليكم الغالية ممكن اعرف هل العرض قائم للان


انا من مصر وممكن اشيل الكمية كلها 
ارجو الرد فى اسرع وقت حبيبتى

----------


## دلع2006

لو سمحتي ابغي الصور ع الخاص

----------


## أم طمطم

ممكن الصور

----------


## توته79

ممكن الصور

----------


## بنت الصحراء

بالتوفيق

----------


## ام رشوودي

الصوووور

----------


## umm_alreem

ممكن الصور الغاليه

----------


## cool water 82

مرحبا ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## مشاااايخ

الغاليه ممكن الصور

----------


## afaaaary

ممكن الصور الغالية

----------


## alameera

مرحبا
ممكن اشوف الصور لو سمحتي شكرا

----------


## ميرة صغيرة

ممكن الصور

----------


## أم وديما

هلا اختى ممكن الصور

----------


## فلامنجو

ممكن الصور

----------


## الملقوفه

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## الساهرة00

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## alia1986

ممكن الصور

----------


## بيلار

ممكن الصور لوسمحتي

----------


## جود القمر 20

هلا الغاليه طرشلي الصور على الخاص ضرووووري 

انا من البحرين وكذاوتعاملت معاج 

وابي اشوفهم ضرووووري

----------


## جود القمر 20

فضي الرسايل عندج حبيبتي ابي ارسلج مايصير صندوقج مليان

----------


## غرام دبي

بالتوفيق

----------


## qa66wa

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## أشجان2007

ممكن الصور

----------


## shinnystar

ابا الصور

----------


## BaToOoL

ممكن الصور بلييييييييييز

----------


## الضبي

ممكن الصور

----------


## perfect

ممكن الصور؟؟؟؟

----------


## فيمتو2006

ممكن الصور؟؟؟

----------


## miss2008

هلا وغلا ...ممكن ياحبوبه الصــــــــــــور على الخاص .... ومشكوره

----------


## Ms Ahli

ممكن
صوره

 :Smile:

----------


## kho

اختي ممكن الصور؟؟

----------


## تااامي82

> ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## mrym

الصور بليزز

----------


## الملقوفه

ممكن الصور اختي؟؟

----------


## غدير محمد

اختي ممكن الصور

----------


## أم ريمااني

ممكن الصور..

----------


## أم ريمااني

حبيبتي أترياج على الخاص..

----------


## هنوو

ممكن الصور

----------


## ام حمودي2007

ممكن الصور

----------


## الضبي

ممكن الصور

----------


## دلع مياري

ممكن الصور

----------


## ام ميثة

ممكن الصور

----------


## أم ريمااني

ممكن الصور.............

----------


## أم ريمااني

أنا أبا ..........جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادة ................
أترياج حبيبتي..

----------


## السودةة

ممكن الصور

----------


## خفويه

ممكن الصور؟

----------


## رمووله

ممكــــــــــــــــــــــــن الصوووورة خيتوووووو (:

----------


## العوش99

ممكن الصور

----------


## الكسلانه

ممكن الصور

----------


## الريشه

ممكن الصور

----------


## بنوته2002

اذا ممكــن الصور

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## روrــــح

حبيبتي ممكن الصور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## همسة عين

الغاليه الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## آمـ زايــد

ممكــــــن الصــــور الغاليــــهـ

----------


## راعية الشوزن

ممكن الصور

----------


## بنت-الشيبه

ممكن الصور
موفقة الغالية

----------

